# I need a coach in Utah or Las Vegas Area



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

If you are willing to drive to Salt Lake City, you might investigate the Easton Foundation Salt Lake Archery Center. They have a number of instructors on staff:

http://esdf.org/saltlake/


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

JF from VA said:


> If you are willing to drive to Salt Lake City, you might investigate the Easton Foundation Salt Lake Archery Center. They have a number of instructors on staff:
> 
> http://esdf.org/saltlake/


thanks i will check it out


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Another resource is the USA Archery coach locator: http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach

At your experience level, I would recommend looking for Level 3 or 4 coaches.


----------

